
Show HN: Covid-19 Live Dashboard - Avalaxy
https://app.powerbi.com/view?r=eyJrIjoiNGZiMzEzMmEtOTA2MS00MGJmLTg2NWEtNzdmZmM1NzZlMjNhIiwidCI6ImJjMWIxOGIxLWM2ZjgtNDgyMy1hM2NjLWJjMzRkNmY1MzYxYSIsImMiOjh9
======
blauditore
Deaths / confirmed cases != mortality rate

Confirmed cases make up only a fraction of total cases, without extensive
active testing. Estimations say that only 10-20% are known.

Furthermore, there an incubation time from infection to diagnosis, and from
diagnosis to (potential) death, so numbers are not that directly comparable.

Given above factors, overall mortality rate might be well below 1% even.

